# Buffer, Speed, and Cache......2 Cards R5



## JPAZ (Sep 20, 2020)

All,

So much information is available but I am asking for some "real world" experiences using both card slots in the R5 for still images. I am accustomed to using the second slot in my 5Div for jpeg backups....just in case my RAW images to the CF get lost or corrupted. Now, with the R5, there's CFexpress + UHS-II SDXC slots. I know the read/write and buffer of the CFexpress is significantly higher than the SD speed. If I set the write to RAW on the CFexpress with the SD set to JPEG or HEIF "L" backups, what happens to the camera during use? I almost never need 20 frames per second nor even rarely use more than 8. Will the buffer take noticeably longer to clear? Does the frame rate slow dramatically?

There are numbers posted with speeds and frames but I'd like a subjective response from those of you with the camera in their hands using both cards simultaneously. How does the experience "feel" to you?

Thanks for your answers.

JPAZ


----------

